# Second Rut is on



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Three does came through the front yard around 9am followed by a BIG EIGHT POINT BUCK about forty five minutes later. His nose was near the ground like a Beagle and his neck was stretched out so far out it looked like it was going to fall off. I wanted a picture but he was gone too quickly.


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Shortdrift said:


> Three does came through the front yard around 9am followed by a BIG EIGHT POINT BUCK about forty five minutes later. His nose was near the ground like a Beagle and his neck was stretched out so far out it looked like it was going to fall off. I wanted a picture but he was gone too quickly.


My buddy saw a buck trailing a doe on Sunday as he was coming out of the woods. It is about that time for that to kick in.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

During the weeklong shotgun season had a basket rack buck that chased a doe that was about 3/4 grown all over the hillside about 40yds from me. He kept scent checking her. Then he would bump her with his head. She would run 20yds or so...stop and he would do it again. This went on what seemed like 20-30 mins. 
She finally led him over the hill.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Pretty cool… I was just having this conversation with some guys the other day… Personally, I just don't believe in calling it a "second rut" That big eight point you saw was more than likely screwing does in October and November and he's just continuing to do it as they come into estrous. I just think different does come in to estrus at different times during October all the way through January.


----------



## slashbait (Jun 26, 2008)

9Left said:


> Pretty cool… I was just having this conversation with some guys the other day… Personally, I just don't believe in calling it a "second rut" That big eight point you saw was more than likely screwing does in October and November and he's just continuing to do it as they come into estrous. I just think different does come in to estrus at different times during October all the way through January.


I believe the same. I got the opportunity to urban hunt and I see that action all the way to the last day of the season.


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

Ive seen some fresh rubs last two days sap still oozing out ?


----------



## DLarrick (May 31, 2011)

9Left said:


> Personally, I just don't believe in calling it a "second rut" .


would second estrus cycle be a name you could go with? I agree with you in that buck was definitely chasing does the whole time. I look at it from the does perspective only. I think there is a time during the "first rut" that the majority of the does come in. They have a window they will take to breeding then shut down. Then a second estrus cycle will come around and does that didn't end up breeding or having a egg take will have a second breeding window. That's what I would call the "second rut".

or look at it from a horny male perspective and he is going to chase till he knows for a fact he isn't getting anymore.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

A good article on the subject:
http://www.ansci.wisc.edu/jjp1/ansc...9/thur/Deer Seasonality/Deer Seasonality.html


----------



## cement569 (Jan 21, 2016)

i was right out of downtown akron this am walking down a back road by some railroad tracks and seen something ive never in my 30 plus years of hunting seen before. 2 bucks chasing 2 does together, 1 average 6 point and a dandy 8. they went right by me and stopped running and hung around for a few until the does slipped out and boom the chase was on again. so guys they are still seeking just not as aggresive


----------



## turkeyt (Apr 13, 2006)




----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

^^^Counting 30 days from the date on those pics and the amount of late season does from last year it's gonna be an exciting ML season.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

9Left said:


> Pretty cool… I was just having this conversation with some guys the other day… Personally, I just don't believe in calling it a "second rut" That big eight point you saw was more than likely screwing does in October and November and he's just continuing to do it as they come into estrous. I just think different does come in to estrus at different times during October all the way through January.


You're half right. Research has shown that mature, breedable does that don't get bred in the primary rut, come back into season in the secondary rut. Those mature does that don't get bred in the secondary rut come back in again about a month later, along with the yearling does that are entering their first estrous.

My buddy does business with some Brothers who are mechanics and also bowhunters. They have an impressive wall full of trophies in their lobby, most gotten in the very late season, when the bucks are running out of does, and a lot of hunters have hung it up for the year! That's when they really get out there.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

buckeyebowman said:


> You're half right. Research has shown that mature, breedable does that don't get bred in the primary rut, come back into season in the secondary rut. Those mature does that don't get bred in the secondary rut come back in again about a month later, along with the yearling does that are entering their first estrous.
> 
> My buddy does business with some Brothers who are mechanics and also bowhunters. They have an impressive wall full of trophies in their lobby, most gotten in the very late season, when the bucks are running out of does, and a lot of hunters have hung it up for the year! That's when they really get out there.


That and plus they are easier to pattern later in the year.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Yep! hunt the food sources!


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

I checked some camera cards and on Christmas Day we had a hot doe with 5 different bucks pushing her around on camera. Only one was half racked.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Feelin good about this upcoming ml'er season.
Depending on what's seen then and success rate, may be forced to get the bow out again.


----------

